# Sending Jeff a baby card



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone have jeff's address from Frighterners Enter? Since he is having a baby soon I thought it would be cool to send him a card or gift. Anyone have his address?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DT, perhaps you should just PM Jeff for this information.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He never answers his PMs. He is too busy. But I will try.


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

The address from the web page is 4940 Jefferson Rd Clark Lake, MI 49234

Ive been there and its his address


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Tater. I sent him a PM and email but got no reply.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if he is having a girl or boy. I forgot to ask.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Does anyone know if he is having a girl or boy. I forgot to ask.


It's An Addams!!



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, we're having a girl....exciting and scary!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Haunti. Only saw the its an addams and thought maybe black will work. LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Another one so soon....he has been busy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He is like a baby maker!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are soooo funny...
It has been 2.5 years, so...well, guess that answered the question....it think???

Oh, that is such a nice jester Mark...must have been Lisa's idea...?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

oh...forgot to mention...how busy is a 47 year old supposed to be...?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You guys are soooo funny...
> It has been 2.5 years, so...well, guess that answered the question....it think???
> 
> Oh, that is such a nice jester Mark...must have been Lisa's idea...?


She is giggling as she is reading this. Yes, it was all her idea. But I am paying for it so there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, she should....now put your pants back on.


DeathTouch said:


> She is giggling as she is reading this. Yes, it was all her idea. But I am paying for it so there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

uh oh...was talking about Mark's pumpkin tattoo on his cheek!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Pumpkin tattoo. NO french maid. She is dusting.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> Post questions, comments, feedback or problems about our web site here.


Geez guys. This thread does not have anything to do with hauntforum.com itself and it's better suited to PMs.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, if you think about it Haunti, it could be. I was asking a question that pertains to one of your great mods from Hauntforum. Not only did a ask a question for a mod here at Hauntforum, but I also opened the floor to allow others from Hauntforum that may also like to send Hauntforum's great mod a baby gift as well. That is why this question is perfect for this thread.

Ok, now you can yell at me Haunti. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

No. It had nothing to do with the website itself as described in the heading of the sub forum. You had a question for a member not a question about the website.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...DT is such a GOOF!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tsk Tsk DT got his knuckles rapped. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am used to it. haunti has me blacklisted anyway. LOL. My picture is crossed out in the Hauntforum Cafeteria. I guess it is time to move the thread so I don't get the Brass knuckles again. LOL


----------

